# Red Zebra's and Peacocks



## hawkeye3d (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a chance to introduce some juvenile Peacock cichlids (5 not sexed) into a 65G tank with 3 adult (1M 2F) red zebras. The tank has lots of rocks and caves, plenty of hiding places and places for females to retreat.

Will they be compatible and is there any danger of cross breeding

thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What type of peacocks? Most peacocks will not be able to deal with the aggression of red zebras, perhaps they could survive, but not likely thrive. There are some exceptions.


----------



## hawkeye3d (Nov 15, 2010)

I never realized that there were so many peacock variants. Mine are juveniles, just starting to color up with some definite red on the shoulder and a blue body with darker blue vertical bands. Very similar to Aulonocara stuartgranti "Chipoka

I guess I wll break down the big tank build a bunch of caves, rocks etc at either end and a wall of plants in the middle. That will give any fry a place to hide and break up the sight line between the two groups, and yes hope there's no cross breeding


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

I agree with Fogelhund. My red zebras have never allowed me to keep peacocks with them. They turn very aggressive towards them. Had to separate my peacocks to prevent major fish Muay Thai fight. Put them into another 90 gal tank. My red zebra alpha male always went seeking the peacocks out no matter how many created hiding spots I created in my 125 gal tank, Keep a close watch on your peacocks. Hope you have better luck if kept together.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

hawkeye3d said:


> I never realized that there were so many peacock variants. Mine are juveniles, just starting to color up with some definite red on the shoulder and a blue body with darker blue vertical bands. Very similar to Aulonocara stuartgranti "Chipoka
> 
> I guess I wll break down the big tank build a bunch of caves, rocks etc at either end and a wall of plants in the middle. That will give any fry a place to hide and break up the sight line between the two groups, and yes hope there's no cross breeding


They are probably Red Shoulder's or more likely German Red Peacocks.

"IF" the peacocks were in the tank first, and were larger to begin with, and were one of the jacobfriebergi types (or OB Hybrids), they could possibly compete with the zebras. German Red's won't... Red Shoulders... maybe, if they were there first and much larger... juveniles won't.


----------

